# Kluski Kapusta (Polish Cabbage and Noodles)



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

Another favorite....

Kluski Kapusta  (Polish Noodles & Cabbage)

1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup yellow onion peeled; chopped
4 cup cabbage; chopped or
thinly sliced
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1 package egg noodles; (8 oz)
1/2 cup sour cream (optional)

Melt butter in a large skillet. Add the onion and saute until transparent.
Add the cabbage and saute 5 minutes, or until tender but still crisp. Stir
in the caraway seeds, salt and pepper.

Meanwhile, cook the noodles in salted water as directed on package. Do not
overcook. Drain well.

Stir the noodles into the cabbage and add the sour cream. Cook five minutes
longer, stirring frequently.

Yield: 6 servings


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 13, 2004)

YankeeGal57,
Have you ever added any meat, such as corned beef, to make this a main course?  I was just wondering if you did how it turned out?


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hi....*

abjcooking.....the only meat I have added was bacon every once in awhile, and sliced kielbasa. I imagine corned beef would work also....I love it too. I make a quick "hash-like" skillet dish for DH....just sliced potatoes, onions and corned beef, chunked....sauteed until browned and done...Yum!


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks yankeegal.  We had it tonight with a little libby's corned beef added.  It was very good.  The boyfriend really loved it.  I also added to my dish a little parmesan cheese sprinkled on top, which I thought was even better, but the boyfriend liked it as it.
Thanks for the recipe


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Yummy!

Lost mom and Grandma's recipes, so this is a find! Thanks!

John


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks yankee gal, always looking for polish dishes and cabbage dishes. this one really sounds good.


----------



## bege (Jan 1, 2005)

Had it for New Years lunch.  I always have cabbage on New Years day, in one form or another.  Very good, even DH liked it.  I used the sour cream.  I happen to like anything with sour cream in it.


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Happy New Year!*

Glad you all are enjoying the recipe. I made it for Christmas as a side dish, and of course we always have some form of cabbage on New Years.
 This year we decided on fresh homemade Italian sausages and Kielbasa with sauerkraut and usually serve with mashed potatoes. Yum!

YankeeGal


----------

